# Info on Mirdiff & Jumeira Area



## Shaye72 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello all..
My husband and I are planning to move to Dubai within the next 2 months. Hopefully all attestatation and visas go thru smoothly .. ...right : ) . If I have learned anything from this process its patience. My husband will be working as a Qa/Qc Manager for Mirdiff City Centre. My question, accommodation near or around his job. I would like to be around other expats if possible. Its going to be hard for the both of us being away from family.Plus leaving behind our 17 yr old daughter to finish high school. I am also aware of the terrible driving conditions on Emirites Rd.(I just came back from a visit to Dubai) So I would rather aviod that road for the rest of my life if I could : ).But, I am realist. Our accommodation allowance is 159,000. Jumeira area looks soo nice.. How far of a drive would that be to his work site? I'm not going to be working, so I would like to live were there are things to do. I hear its pretty lonley out there in Mirdiff..


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Shaye72 said:


> Hello all..
> My husband and I are planning to move to Dubai within the next 2 months. Hopefully all attestatation and visas go thru smoothly .. ...right : ) . If I have learned anything from this process its patience. My husband will be working as a Qa/Qc Manager for Mirdiff City Centre. My question, accommodation near or around his job. I would like to be around other expats if possible. Its going to be hard for the both of us being away from family.Plus leaving behind our 17 yr old daughter to finish high school. I am also aware of the terrible driving conditions on Emirites Rd.(I just came back from a visit to Dubai) So I would rather aviod that road for the rest of my life if I could : ).But, I am realist. Our accommodation allowance is 159,000. Jumeira area looks soo nice.. How far of a drive would that be to his work site? I'm not going to be working, so I would like to live were there are things to do. I hear its pretty lonley out there in Mirdiff..


Hi and welcome to the forum.
If he is working in Mirdiff, then I would live in Mirdiff.
Mirdiff is not a small quiet area..there are shopping centres, schools, nurseries, businesses etc.
There are also coffee mornings and book club get togethers in Mirdiff.

It is one of the only affordable (?) areas left in Dubai, as it is under the flight path.

No way ever, would I travel from Jumeirah to Mirdiff each day !

There is plenty of apartments/villas in Mirdiff.
In Mirdiff you are close to places like Festival City, which also has apartments, and shopping centre.
Hope this helps a little.

There are expats EVERYWHERE, so you wont be alone. (approx 80 % of population are expats)

You should check out Dubai Property Real Estate ? Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us. for prices of rentals.
You should get an apartment for that in Mirdiff


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Shaye and welcome to the Forum! 

I concur with Sgilli, Mirdiff is a good place to live (apart from the flight path); I lived close by in International City but would often pop over to Mirdiff, especially as Spinny's Supermarket is there and I was able to purchase pork products aswell as my beloved chorizo! 

Good luck with the move and enjoy the UAE!


----------



## Shaye72 (Aug 18, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Shaye and welcome to the Forum!
> 
> I concur with Sgilli, Mirdiff is a good place to live (apart from the flight path); I lived close by in International City but would often pop over to Mirdiff, especially as Spinny's Supermarket is there and I was able to purchase pork products aswell as my beloved chorizo!
> 
> Good luck with the move and enjoy the UAE!



My first experience buying pork in Abu Dhabi.. Going into the "back room" of the store. I felt like I was doing something so bad..lol.. But gosh I love pork!!


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Hi Shaye, We're recent arrivals and are currently living in Mirdif. Mirdif is a very good location in terms of value for money, albeit prices are creeping up here also. Uptown Mirdif is a really nice development consisting of apartments and 3 bed villas built around a retail theme. There is a huge mall being developed by MAF Developments which will be fantastic. It's also only about twenty something Dirhams by taxi to get into Dubai City Centre if you fancy a night on the tiles.

You will struggle to find anything larger than a 2bed apartment in Jumeirah for your allowance, whereby you may get a two (perhaps 3 if you're lucky) in Mirdif.

And eventually you do get used to the planes honest!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Shaye72 said:


> My first experience buying pork in Abu Dhabi.. Going into the "back room" of the store. I felt like I was doing something so bad..lol.. But gosh I love pork!!


Tee hee!! I craved pork when I first moved to Dubai, I didn't know it could be purchased until I was told about Spinny's......I didn't bother too much with it once I knew but I do have a weakness for Chorizo cooked in rioja and brandy (I live in Spain too!) Lol


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

JunFan said:


> Hi Shaye, We're recent arrivals and are currently living in Mirdif. Mirdif is a very good location in terms of value for money, albeit prices are creeping up here also. Uptown Mirdif is a really nice development consisting of apartments and 3 bed villas built around a retail theme. There is a huge mall being developed by MAF Developments which will be fantastic. It's also only about twenty something Dirhams by taxi to get into Dubai City Centre if you fancy a night on the tiles.


There was a post previously which suggested Mirdif to be more suited for families. Would you agree?

I'm single and my prospective employer is based in Silicon Oasis, so Mirdif is an area i'm considering.
I know there's also International City (mixed reviews) and Arabian Ranches (supposedly isolated) nearby.

Alternatively, will Marina area be too far? I hope not to have to do more than 0.5hr commute each way.


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Shinkjuku, Mirdif seems to have a good cross section of families and singles. I don't want to sound as if I'm an authority in the place though as I've only been here a few weeks. There isn't anything by way of night life but there's Uptown Mirdfi with a Fitness First and some decent coffee outlets and a food court.

Personally I wouldn't entertain International City, some people I know refer to it as 'Suicide City' as they've found it very isolated, although again I've never stayed there so can't really comment from personal experience.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, International City is isolated although it has become better due to more businesses opening up there. Personally, I wouldn't have chosen to live there but due to my boss being tight with money, I had no choice. Mirdiff would have been my chosen place; Green Community would have been better due to my office being close by (Jebel Ali)!!


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

For the past 10 months I've been living in Mirdif and it is a great area. It's relatively close to supermarkets, malls and clothing stores and restaurants with not much traffic problems most of the time, although you have to go some distance if you want to go to clubs but it has never been a problem either. For that you can take a taxi anyway. It has kind of a small town or suburb feel, it's quiet (except for the flight path issue but you do get used to that). It's easy to feel at home there.


----------



## Shaye72 (Aug 18, 2008)

Suid-Afrikaner said:


> For the past 10 months I've been living in Mirdif and it is a great area. It's relatively close to supermarkets, malls and clothing stores and restaurants with not much traffic problems most of the time, although you have to go some distance if you want to go to clubs but it has never been a problem either. For that you can take a taxi anyway. It has kind of a small town or suburb feel, it's quiet (except for the flight path issue but you do get used to that). It's easy to feel at home there.


Thanks to all who gave some info.. I think we are going to look in Mirdif.. So that being said, my long search for a place to live begins..


----------



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

Shaye72 said:


> Thanks to all who gave some info.. I think we are going to look in Mirdif.. So that being said, my long search for a place to live begins..


Hi Shaye72,
Saw your post several days ago, I was unable to respond due to 'technical difficulties'.
I also live in Mirdif, and agree with Suid Afrikaner, it has good local shopping facilities, there are at least three nurseries here, and it is easy to get to Festival City, where there are shops like Ikea, Toy R Us etc. Everywhere in Dubai Is a compromise when it comes to accommodation, in Mirdif it is proximity to the airport, but honestly you do get used to it, and I am a light sleeper. I was lucky enough to find a four bedroom villa (it's a house really) for a bargain price, and I know of several others which are cheaper, so my advice would be get yourself a decent agent with good connections, property moves very quickly here. I wouldn't recommend and daily commute from Jumeirah to Mirdif. I hope this helps, and good luck with your move.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck, Shaye, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Lino (Sep 7, 2008)

Suid-Afrikaner said:


> For the past 10 months I've been living in Mirdif and it is a great area. It's relatively close to supermarkets, malls and clothing stores and restaurants with not much traffic problems most of the time, although you have to go some distance if you want to go to clubs but it has never been a problem either. For that you can take a taxi anyway. It has kind of a small town or suburb feel, it's quiet (except for the flight path issue but you do get used to that). It's easy to feel at home there.


I'll be moving to Dubai in about 4 weeks and I'll be working in the Diera/Bur Dubai area. Can you tell me what kind of drive I can expect to get to that area from Mirdif? I've had absolutely no luck finding an agent who will actually send me any information on properties in Mirdif. Can you recommend anyone?


----------

